# Video: Mann über Bord



## noworkteam (13. Dezember 2006)

moin,

für die Big Gamer hier ein Video, wie es wohl nicht laufen soll..


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Jan77 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

:m #r


----------



## Big Man (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

Das passiert wenn man von seinem Hobby nicht loslassen kann:q :q :q


----------



## Reisender (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

Wie sehe ich das ???? Ich glaube ich habe noch schlaf in den Augen ...#q


----------



## Zanderkisser (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

Diesen Fisch wird er wohl nie vergessen...


----------



## JunkieXL (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

tja da war der Fisch wohl stärker gg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

gei... abgang so möchte ich auch sterben.:c schade das es in der ostsee keine so großen fische gibt. :q


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

hammer hammer hammer....
ich fands auf jeden fall cool, dass er den wieder hat schwimmen lassen#6 kann der hai ja auch nix für^^...


----------



## Justhon (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

ja, supervon ihm. glück gehabt dass der hai den nich erwischt hat... mich wundert nur dass der kameramann dem nich zur hilfe geeilt ist;+


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

man bringt zu Ende was man begonnen hat...#6 

Hut ab!

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## noworkteam (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

nun mal eine frage an die big gamer:

sollte da nicht die bremse mal ein bissle schnur freigeben um sowas zuverhindern ???? |kopfkrat ..oder ist es genau dieser thrill, welcher das big game ausmacht "muss ich heute tauchen" ???|supergri 

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## FalkenFisch (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*



noworkteam schrieb:


> nun mal eine frage an die big gamer:
> 
> sollte da nicht die bremse mal ein bissle schnur freigeben um sowas zuverhindern ???? |kopfkrat ..oder ist es genau dieser thrill, welcher das big game ausmacht "muss ich heute tauchen" ???|supergri


 
Die Bremse war wohl richtig eingestellt, sonst hätte er den Fisch sicher bereits vorher verloren. Allerdings wirken ab einer gewissen Fischgröße natürlich trotzdem große Kräfte. Sah mir hier eher danach aus, als wäre der Angler (möglicherweise auf dem Seil? ) ausgerutscht.

Aber die Endphase des Drills ist beim BIG GAME immer besonders spannend. Der Angler ist müde, der Fisch mobilisiert letzte Kräfte etc. Wenn dann noch die Schnur über den Endring springt . . . .


----------



## petipet (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Video: Mann über Bord*

Auf jeden Fall war das sehr interessant. Muß doch noch mal diesen alten Schmöker von Papa Hemmingway lesen.

Gruß,peter


----------

